# Dart Containerline Model



## CliffsVictory57 (Apr 9, 2008)

Greetings,

Newbie on deck. I just received this Dart Containerline model (7.25"), and have ID'ed her as the _SS Manchester Challenge (2)._
Assuming it was made for the Dart Containerline, can anyone shed light on who/when/where this detailed waterline model was made? 
I'd been looking for a small container ship model like this for awhile, and love this one for its fine lines and chrome plating.

Thanks,
CV57


----------



## bisonphil (Feb 13, 2008)

This ship was origanally named Dart America,built in 1970.I sailed on her in 1972 route at that time was Southampton-Halifax N.S.,Bayonne New Jersey-Norfolk Virginia-Antwerp-Southampton.Her name change ocurred in 1981 so your model obviously dates from 1981 or after.
There was a sister ship Dart Atlantic onthe British Flag and also one on the Belgian Flag Dart Europe. They were very nice ships to work on.


Cheers Phil.


----------

